# 2wd- 4wd actuator



## 8ball08 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have an 08 brute and it's stuck in 2wd when I drive it 4 and drive around waiting for 4 to kick in it does nothing then after riding around a few min when the switch still in 4wd it starts flashing between 2wd and 4wd. Any idea on what it is? I'm thinking actuator. Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

The speed of the flashes will tell you which actuator is failing it tells in the manual,but it could be several different things an costly to repair 
There's alot of owners going with a manual conversion such as
Real or S/I are available for purchase 
An there's also threads on how to make your own(thats how I started)


----------

